# I need a wrapper



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

Several years ago a friend of mine helped me pick out a blank. He temporarily wrapped some eyes and the reel to the rod. I fully intended to learn how to wrap but just don't have the time. It's an 8ft inshore. I'm pretty sure the brand is All American. 

I'm not looking for anything real fancy. Just functional. I want to replace the existing eyes with stainless, add a reel seat and cork grips. I'm going out of town Monday and my wife has agreed to pay the expenses and give it back to me on my birthday on the 30th.

Any takers? I don't know the going price for a custom wrapping but all I'm looking for is a good quality eyes and seat with a basic wrap.

Mark 850 293 1235


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

shoot www.fishing a pm. he's good and fast.


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

Turns out www.fishingonly wraps for himself and friends now. Anyone else?


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Pm sent.


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Chris (BigFishKB) for the great work. I took the dog down to the entrance of Polyneasan Ilse yesterday and tried it out. After a few casts with an artificial I landed a nice slot spec. I tried taking a picture of the spec in the background with the nice wrap job in the foreground.Unfortunately, whilebalancing on the narrow wallall that came out was a big open mouth and the reel. 

Thanks again


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Your welcome and thanks for the nice comments!!!!!


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

If you want a real cheap rod wrapper?? This is what i used when I was In high school. A 2x4 with two 2x4s at the ends with a v cut in them. Itwas about 6 or so feet long. I blocked it up at the ends with 2x6 pads to raise it up a bit. I then had a 2x6 cut with a v in it so it would slide up and down the length. It was cut so it would slide into the 6 foot base so it would not come off. I then took my thread and put it in a cup and ran the thread through telephone books for tention. The more books on top the more tention. I think I had a couple of rubberbands on each end of the Vs secured with a couple of screws so the rod would have a little tention on it. I rotated the rod with my fingers and moved the rod a little while wrapping. This set up will work if you just want to do a couple of rods now and again. I now just go to J & M, John lets me use his good ones.


----------

